# Nuclear Strike, Recruiting Puffers!



## Sarge

so it seems all these nOObs are getting bombed but I've yet to have an explosion here. I've had an itchy trigger finger and been wanting to launch an assault. So in a pre emptive measure I want my first Bombing to be a Classic one, a record setting, history in the making event. I've got a tiny nuke going out w/ MaW to brother Moss. But I think I've finally found a target to launch the Motherload of Bombs on. While I should launch a pre emptive assault on Shuckins or Smelvis I think I'll let them slide and hit them another day.

To make this a mega Puff event, an earth shaking, house shattering event Who's with Me? Or am I going into combat Assassin style. A lone Rogue fighting his own battle.

Target Location: United States
Target Identity: Classified
Targets House: A pile of rubble and ash

by all means, if this is the dumbest idea you've ever heard just slap me and tell me to man up, drop your own dam bomb. But I thought it would be a good idea.


----------



## smelvis

Sarge
I'm in but the target date for me would have to be next year. LMK


----------



## Sarge

smelvis said:


> Sarge
> I'm in but the target date for me would have to be next year. LMK


yeah since it is kind of late... forgot to mention... Probably be a launch first of the year. Make it a Triumphant Start to 11.


----------



## smelvis

1, Sage
2. smelvis


----------



## szyzk

Oh, count me in!


----------



## ckay

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay


----------



## Rock31

O man not another mass bomb!

Here we go again.


----------



## johnmoss

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss


----------



## Evonnida

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida


----------



## EricF

Starting the new year off with a BANG!!!
1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF


----------



## tmajer15

I'll get em from the north

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15


----------



## TXsmoker

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

Make it 2 from Michigan!

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke


----------



## Sarge

Stoke and Smoke said:


> Make it _*3*_ from Michigan!
> 
> 1. Sarge
> 2. smelvis
> 3. szyzk
> 4. ckay
> 5. johnmoss
> 6. Evonnida
> 7. EricF
> 8. tmajer15
> 9. TXsmoker
> 10. Stoke and Smoke


there I fixed it.  :tongue1:


----------



## BMack

I'm in.

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack


----------



## szyzk

Lock and load. Let's do this!


----------



## drez

Sign me up sarge!!!!! I got a few WMD's that I want to launch!!!!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

This mitten state is going to b**ch slap a fellow puffer!! :bounce:


----------



## Sarge

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Sarge

Sarge said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. smelvis
> 3. szyzk
> 4. ckay
> 5. johnmoss
> 6. Evonnida
> 7. EricF
> 8. tmajer15
> 9. TXsmoker
> 10. Stoke and Smoke
> 11. BMack
> 12. drez
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.


:bump::bump: got a dirty dozen. Let's make it a full case or terror!!


----------



## szyzk

Sarge said:


> :bump::bump: got a dirty dozen. Let's make it a full case or terror!!


12 is a great number... Unless we get more than 12!


----------



## FridayGt

Dang it! I wish I was back in the states so I could get in on this stuff! This is the 2nd mass bombing I've missed! This is going to be another epic on though! lol


----------



## ptpablo

Sarge said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. smelvis
> 3. szyzk
> 4. ckay
> 5. johnmoss
> 6. Evonnida
> 7. EricF
> 8. tmajer15
> 9. TXsmoker
> 10. Stoke and Smoke
> 11. BMack
> 12. drez
> 13.ptpablo
> 14.
> 15.


lets make it a bakers dozen!!!!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Since Michigan is representin' so much, I guess I just can't pass up the opportunity to jump in!

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15.


----------



## tmajer15

Nice


----------



## angryeaglesfan

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Since Michigan is representin' so much, I guess I just can't pass up the opportunity to jump in!
> 
> 1. Sarge
> 2. smelvis
> 3. szyzk
> 4. ckay
> 5. johnmoss
> 6. Evonnida
> 7. EricF
> 8. tmajer15
> 9. TXsmoker
> 10. Stoke and Smoke
> 11. BMack
> 12. drez
> 13. ptpablo
> 14. CaptainBlenderman
> 15. angryeaglesfan......Keystone State representing


----------



## CardinalsFan

Im a newbie here but been around stogies for 20 years. I would love to get in if possible.

thx,
Dave
CardinalsFan


----------



## Sarge

Deployment is coming! Some poor BOTL out there best be gearing up for War! Instructions will be delivered via Confidential Top Secret PMs very soon. There's still time to sign up & join! Don't miss your chance to make History!


----------



## Humidor Minister

What the hell , sign me up.:thumb:


----------



## Sarge

CardinalsFan said:


> Im a newbie here but been around stogies for 20 years. I would love to get in if possible.
> 
> thx,
> Dave
> CardinalsFan


welcome to Puff... since you don't have PM privileges yet you'll have to email me so I can get you the info on the bombing. if you're seriously interested drop me a line @ [email protected] & I'll shoot you the info so you can join in on the fun. thanks


----------



## gjcab09

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09


----------



## BMack

Hurry up and get in on this people, we're getting awfully close to last call.


----------



## shuckins

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins


----------



## tmajer15

Welcome aboard Ron, I thought this list was missing something.


----------



## Sarge

only a few more days to get in on this Massive Event!! The earth will shake from this one. You either be a part of it or a witness to it. When the ground starts shaking I know I'd want to proudly say dam, I was a part of that. :tu


----------



## Team Fuente

pm me the date this goes down! uncle Ted is in!


----------



## BMack

Oh baby! Someone is going down hard!


----------



## gibson_es

oh shit! uncle ted is in, you gotta be a part of this one just to stay out of the way!

what date we looking at excactly? the date depends on if im in, the later in jan the better, insurance is a bitch! i think financial aid left overs will come in halfway through or at the end of the month.


----------



## FridayGt

Good god people! Hmm... I wonder who the target is! I can't wait to get home and get in on these!


----------



## gibson_es

I just received the date and I can't play this time around  maybe next time.


----------



## kapathy

pm me what the requirements are...... ill gladly send a few sticks to be added to a massive pile


----------



## Sarge

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. FuenteFuente
20. Kapathy
21. 
22.
23.
24.

keep em rolling boys. Lets drop the MOAB on this Brother! I want to see a Case of Brothers Banding together for this one! :tu that means 4 more.


----------



## Termite

I'm in! This is going to be sweet :thumb:


----------



## Johnny Rock

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. FuenteFuente
20. Kapathy
21. Johnny Rock
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Termite

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. FuenteFuente
20. Kapathy
21. Johnny Rock
22. Termite
23.
24.

I hope this BOTL or SOTL has a humidor!!! :smoke:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. FuenteFuente
20. Kapathy
21. Johnny Rock
22. Termite
23.A.J Fernandez Fan
24.

*PM me all the details Sarge so I can assemble my BOMB!!!!!!*


----------



## Team Fuente

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. FuenteFuente
20. Kapathy
21. Johnny Rock
22. Termite
23.A.J Fernandez Fan
24.Teamfuente


----------



## Sarge

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. Team Fuente
20. Kapathy
21. Johnny Rock
22. Termite
23. A.J Fernandez Fan
24.

fixed haha... guess i was a little tired last night...:banghead: oops...


----------



## szyzk

Team Fuente said:


> 24.Teamfuente


Duck and cover! Duck and cover!


----------



## Batista30

This thread will be disastrous! Poor soul.


----------



## Vicini

I can't Just sit back and Let Cali go unrepresented in this

Sign me up


----------



## Sarge

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. Team Fuente
20. Kapathy
21. Johnny Rock
22. Termite
23. A.J Fernandez Fan
24. Vicini


keep em rolling!! Deadline is fast approaching!


----------



## Zfog

This is insanity.... I can't wait to see this destruction!


----------



## Senate1123

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. Team Fuente
20. Kapathy
21. Johnny Rock
22. Termite
23. A.J Fernandez Fan
24. Vicini
25. Senate1123

Haven't been here since Club Stogie days, but I'd like to get back into things.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

Amazing.........the poor soul!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

all I can say is ....Wow.... this seems crazy


----------



## Zfog

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> all I can say is ....Wow.... this seems crazy


Crazy it is my man.....crazy it is!


----------



## tmajer15

Anyone else's trigger finger getting itchy?


----------



## szyzk

tmajer15 said:


> Anyone else's trigger finger getting itchy?


What happens if I push it now? I can't wait!


----------



## EricF

This poor bastage is gonna get destroyed! I see some real heavy hitters on the list!


----------



## kapathy

i hope this guys got a clean cooler and spare humidification


----------



## Sarge

Wow, the List is up to 25!! Keep em rolling boys. The deadline looms. Before you know it this Nuclear will launch. 

Though I'm starting to feel bad for setting this one up. Maybe I should take out a house insurance and life insurance policy for this poor Bombed Brother. He's going to be lucky if he makes it out of this one alive. :tu


----------



## EricF

Locked & Loaded!!


----------



## Batista30

:ranger: This will be good....


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Marines always strike first!!!!!

DC# 03102010000158918443

Enjoy Brother!!!!!

I smell a SHARK attack!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarge

Coming up on last call. Step up or forever hang your head in disgrace. We got plenty of room for more names. 

1. Sarge
2. smelvis
3. szyzk
4. ckay
5. johnmoss
6. Evonnida
7. EricF
8. tmajer15
9. TXsmoker
10. Stoke and Smoke
11. BMack
12. drez
13. ptpablo
14. CaptainBlenderman
15. angryeaglesfan
16. CardinalsFan
17. gjcab09
18. shuckins
19. Team Fuente
20. Kapathy
21. Johnny Rock
22. Termite
23. A.J Fernandez Fan
24. Vicini
25. Senate1123
26.
27.
28.
29.


if by chance you signed up and haven't received target info please contact me for details. Although I'm positive everyone was send detailed info for the mission at hand. thanks to everyone who helped make this happen. :tu


----------



## BMack

DO IT, DO IT!


----------



## Evonnida

The target better start saying their goodbyes...


----------



## Sarge

Since the Marine slipped on the spilt coffee and knocked himself on the 








button and caused a premature firing... operation NSB is a Go, I repeat is a Go!!

Fire when Ready!! 









it's still not to late to embed your name on this poor souls tombstone. Act now to hold a place in the History Books.


----------



## kapathy

firing tomorow am....... the sticks i was waiting on wont be here so my puny package will look even worse compared to some of these mad men on the list


----------



## FridayGt

kapathy said:


> firing tomorow am....... the sticks i was waiting on wont be here so my puny package will look even worse compared to some of these mad men on the list


Maybe so, but I'm sure the thought will slap this poor doomed individual just as hard!!! Good on you guys, I can't wait to see the mayhem!!!


----------



## EricF

ericf said:


> locked & loaded!!


dc 9405 5036 9930 0460 67** **


----------



## Termite

I just hope there is a picture of the HUGE pile of boxes.. :biggrin:


----------



## gjcab09

So this is going today??:dunno:


----------



## CardinalsFan

There's going to be a blood bath. Hope his bomb shelter is ready.


----------



## gjcab09

9405 5036 9930 0461 6720 29


----------



## shuckins

9405 5036 9930 0461 2292 09


----------



## szyzk

Coordinates have been entered; engaging launch code sierra zulu yankee zulu kilo 03093220000178327115


----------



## BMack

bombs away!

9405 9036 9930 0030 3930 87


----------



## drez

bomb en route

0496 9010 3870 6808 9631


----------



## TXsmoker

I thought we werent supposed to mail until tomorrow?


----------



## BMack

TXsmoker said:


> I thought we werent supposed to mail until tomorrow?


We got excited and fired early, prematurely if you will.

...Read a page back, we got the green light!


----------



## TXsmoker

BMack said:


> We got excited and fired early, prematurely if you will.
> 
> ...Read a page back, we got the green light!


I somehow skipped over that post. Well, mine will still go out tomorrow. It is packed and ready though.


----------



## szyzk

TXsmoker said:


> I somehow skipped over that post. Well, mine will still go out tomorrow. It is packed and ready though.


No worries! The target will still be buried under piles of cigars - there's no way the USPS is getting these delivered all on the same day anyway.


----------



## Sarge

szyzk said:


> No worries! The target will still be buried under piles of cigars - there's no way the USPS is getting these delivered all on the same day anyway.


speaking of which his mailman is going to HATE him for weeks!! 

Target Locked:
DC: 0310 2010 0000 5260 4596

Disclaimer: No Flying Pigs were launched or harmed in this invasion. However there's word a Super Belicoso might be in bound and is ready for detonation!


----------



## Batista30

:director: AAAAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Sarge

Just a reminder. Anyone still wanting in can still get in on this MOAB. You have until tomorrow, Post Office closing time to get in and ship out!


----------



## johnmoss

9405 5036 9930 0462 2098 04


----------



## kapathy

0310 1230 0000 9871 8306......... sucka doesnt stand a chance.....
poor mailman....... hmmm wonder if they make him pick them up and just deliver a note?


----------



## szyzk

kapathy said:


> 0310 1230 0000 9871 8306......... sucka doesnt stand a chance.....
> poor mailman....... hmmm wonder if they make him pick them up and just deliver a note?


"To: Resident
Re: Your mail

No other mail can be distributed through this USPS location until we dig ourselves out from the boxes addressed to you. We are at a standstill until you rent a U-Haul to pick up your packages. Please send help."


----------



## EricF

Hey guys, maybe you all should disguise your DC's in case the victim gets wind of this!

Just my $.02


----------



## kapathy

EricF said:


> Hey guys, maybe you all should disguise your DC's in case the victim gets wind of this!
> 
> Just my $.02


 prob a good idea.... how do i delete my dc?


----------



## Sarge

EricF said:


> Hey guys, maybe you all should disguise your DC's in case the victim gets wind of this!
> 
> Just my $.02


I think the victim has already caught wind. I mean didn't you guys find it odd all packages were coming to me? :evil:


----------



## kapathy

Sarge said:


> I think the victim has already caught wind. I mean didn't you guys find it odd all packages were coming to me? :evil:


 wwhhfffeeewwwww thank god i only sent knockoffs and seconds..... i was worried they were going to someone important but.... seconds seem right up your alley:cheeky::cheeky::cheeky: lol


----------



## szyzk

Sarge said:


> I think the victim has already caught wind. I mean didn't you guys find it odd all packages were coming to me? :evil:


I knew I had a reason for sending out $50 worth of Dutch Masters!


----------



## Johnny Rock

NCD # 4383224003830109691019

There, he'll never figure that one out!!! LOL


----------



## Evonnida

Incoming... 0309 288* 000* 1554 838*


----------



## Senate1123

:gnoutbound!:gn


----------



## Vicini

The Cali Strike is off
#04969006694032182890


----------



## Termite

West Michigan launch was at 09:00 hours :thumb:

DC 0309 3220 0000 6099 ****


----------



## TXsmoker

Target aquired, bomb released.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Bombs awaaaaaaaaaaaaay...


----------



## tmajer15

It's away...

0496 9006 9260 2811 2803


----------



## ptpablo

The BOMB has left the building!!!!!


----------



## szyzk

I cannot wait to see the destruction!


----------



## angryeaglesfan

Incoming from central PA.......lane:
DC# 0310 2640 0000 9740 4***

Getcha popcorn ready for the show!!!op2:
I'd say I'm :sorry:, but I'm not!!!! BOOM!


----------



## Animal

This..is...going...to...be...AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sarge

if you feel the ground shake a little bit don't worry. You're completely safe. You're just hearing the ground thousands of miles away creating a new Abyss somewhere in North America. :thumb: I suggest fellow Puffers run out and buy some ainkiller: and some fire extinguishers. 


Wow did I mastermind the greatest Drop or what. Thanks again to everyone for their support & help in making this happen. this turned out way better than I ever could have imagined. very much appreciated guys. :thumb:


----------



## TXsmoker

I hope our victim can find a camera in all the rubble to post pics of this hit.


----------



## gibson_es

I wonder what there post man is gonna think... he's gonna be freaking out... or pissed, either way don't matter when those bombs blow him to smitherines.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I aint grabbing no fire extinguisher.... grab a cigar to light


----------



## smelvis

I sent this just in case....


Shipping Method: One-Day Shipping
Shipping Preference: I want my items faster. Ship them as they become available.

Delivery estimate: January 6, 2011
1 "Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler (Blue)"
Sports; 

Been worried about him having room hope this is okay,?

dave:bolt:


----------



## Rock31

Wow Dave that is awesome!

Good thinking


----------



## gibson_es

Great job dave. Warding this from afar I myself wondered if y'all had a plot to gift something to house this in, I don't know what's being sent but I would guess most people would he hard pressed to store this magnifisent bomb. I can't wait to see the "holy bombs batman!" Post from the lucky reciever of this gift. Im not in this and im still excited!


----------



## smelvis

gibson_es said:


> Great job dave. Warding this from afar I myself wondered if y'all had a plot to gift something to house this in, I don't know what's being sent but I would guess most people would he hard pressed to store this magnifisent bomb. I can't wait to see the "holy bombs batman!" Post from the lucky reciever of this gift. Im not in this and im still excited!


Your one of us Brother in or not  It's always fun to see the hit and the mess and the shock and the humbling LOL :bolt:


----------



## FridayGt

smelvis said:


> I sent this just in case....
> 
> Shipping Method: One-Day Shipping
> Shipping Preference: I want my items faster. Ship them as they become available.
> 
> Delivery estimate: January 6, 2011
> 1 "Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler (Blue)"
> Sports;
> 
> Been worried about him having room hope this is okay,?
> 
> dave:bolt:


Hahaha! That is freaking awesome!!! lol
Man I can't wait to see this poor soul's mailbox remains!


----------



## gibson_es

smelvis said:


> Your one of us Brother in or not  It's always fun to see the hit and the mess and the shock and the humbling LOL :bolt:


So true, love reading the posts of words tryig to express there shock and gradatude. Espectially the" over the top" bombs that kill an elephant.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I would love to see pics of this after math as well.


----------



## Animal

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I would love to see pics of this after math as well.


I'm sure the devastation will be visible once Google Earth updates.


----------



## Termite

smelvis said:


> I sent this just in case....
> 
> Shipping Method: One-Day Shipping
> Shipping Preference: I want my items faster. Ship them as they become available.
> 
> Delivery estimate: January 6, 2011
> 1 "Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler (Blue)"
> Sports;
> 
> Been worried about him having room hope this is okay,?
> 
> dave:bolt:


That is AWESOME! :thumb:


----------



## szyzk

smelvis said:


> I sent this just in case....
> 
> Shipping Method: One-Day Shipping
> Shipping Preference: I want my items faster. Ship them as they become available.
> 
> Delivery estimate: January 6, 2011
> 1 "Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler (Blue)"
> Sports;
> 
> Been worried about him having room hope this is okay,?
> 
> dave:bolt:


That is extremely cool! A+ on the preparedness, Dave. Way to go!


----------



## kapathy

smelvis said:


> I sent this just in case....
> 
> Shipping Method: One-Day Shipping
> Shipping Preference: I want my items faster. Ship them as they become available.
> 
> Delivery estimate: January 6, 2011
> 1 "Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler (Blue)"
> Sports;
> 
> Been worried about him having room hope this is okay,?
> 
> dave:bolt:


the generosity that this guy displays is simplay amazing


----------



## gjcab09

Good on you, Dave!


----------



## gjcab09




----------



## Rock31

O man this should start detonating soon!


----------



## Senate1123

package out for delivery! :thumb:


----------



## drez

Mine is on the truck as well !!


----------



## EricF

Mine landed also! Maybe we blew up his entire house???!!!!

Poor Bastage!!! He was a real nice BOTL!!!


----------



## EricF

smelvis said:


> I sent this just in case....
> 
> Shipping Method: One-Day Shipping
> Shipping Preference: I want my items faster. Ship them as they become available.
> 
> Delivery estimate: January 6, 2011
> 1 "Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler (Blue)"
> Sports;
> 
> Been worried about him having room hope this is okay,?
> 
> dave:bolt:


Dave did you have it filled with cigars first??????:thumb:


----------



## smelvis

EricF said:


> Dave did you have it filled with cigars first??????:thumb:


Of course  :car:


----------



## EricF

smelvis said:


> Of course  :car:


Excellent!!!!!lane:


----------



## Sarge

talked to him, he's so clueless. Has no idea what he's heading home to today... mg: ainkiller: :rip:
this is going to be GRAND!! :thumb:


----------



## zeebra

Sarge said:


> talked to him, he's so clueless. Has no idea what he's heading home to today... mg: ainkiller: :rip:
> this is going to be GRAND!! :thumb:


He is heading home and he just told me that the wife told him that there is a "trash bag" full of small usps boxes waiting for him. He texted me in panic mode...

I'm guessing this is the same bomb, if not, my bad.


----------



## Sarge

zeebra said:


> He is heading home and he just told me that the wife told him that there is a "trash bag" full of small usps boxes waiting for him. He texted me in panic mode...
> 
> I'm guessing this is the same bomb, if not, my bad.


LMFAO!! that's too funny!

Only a trash bag though? Yeah that must be another Bomb. I think this Bombing is more like a couple of those. :thumb: with that many packages I sure hope he tipped his mailman nicely this past Holiday Season. :smoke:


----------



## EricF

zeebra said:


> He is heading home and he just told me that the wife told him that there is a "trash bag" full of small usps boxes waiting for him. He texted me in panic mode...
> 
> I'm guessing this is the same bomb, if not, my bad.


How big is that trash bag??????:ask:


----------



## Habano

You......................

Guys.....................

Are.......................

*FREAKING*.............

Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!










Ok seriously. This was totally a HUGE surprise for me. I literally have tears in my eyes because it just shows me the generosity, kindness, thoughtfulness, the class, and wonderful people you gentlemen really are on this forum.

So low and behold I'm talking to Sarge earlier about some NFL smokes from last week, which by the way I feel like total shit now cause he's supposed to send me 10 sticks from our wagers. I'm going to send him a PM praying to god he hasn't shipped yet cause he's the little culprit behind this project massive nuclear or whatever you call it bomb you people have been planning. Back to the story....

I send him a PM at 5:30 as I'm headed to a meeting and said to let me know about some wagers for this weeks NFL games cause I wanted him to win his sticks back. I go to my meeting which was till 6:30, then I have to stop and pick up my little girl from daycare and then I'll be home. I tell the wife go ahead and go home and I'll pick up the little girl. She calls me around 6:30 or so and is like....

Ummm...there is a trash bag full of boxes on the porch!

I said what?

Yeah little boxes with your name and some say "Starbuck".

I said what the h*ll?? I don't know anything about it!! Read me some of the return address if there are any.

I text my buddy Shawn (Zeebra) and ask him if he knows anything about it. He's like ah no clue but I think you just got hit by a massive bomb. Then I'm like wait, I remember a thread in the bombs forum about some guys putting together a massive bomb. Well no shit as it appears I am the victim!!! It really didn't dawn on me to check any of the DC #'s cause I figured I would be the last person on earth that needed to be bombed!!

You guys really, this is just an unparalleled act of kindness from each and every one of you. I walk in and the wife has them by the couch, stacked up. It appears there are about 10-12 boxes. I will be going through each and every one of them and will take pics and upload for everyone to see. I'll keep everything in this thread to keep it running with all the other info in here. Low and behold I need to get up to speed on all the posts cause I haven't been in here for a few days and get an idea of what in the world you guys have been up to!!

I am literally speechless. I just don't know what to say cause the feelings I have right now have me in shock. Ok so let me get settled in here and get my little one to bed, grab some dinner, and I'll start in on these bad boys. I can't thank everyone enough for who is involved with this bombing, but rest assured I will personally thank each and everyone of you for this extreme act of kindness and generosity. As you know there are a ton of boxes so bear with me to get through the massive destruction that has left my entire subdivision in ruins!!


----------



## gjcab09




----------



## ckay

9405 5036 9930 0465 3092 42

Enjoy my brother!


----------



## Sarge

Starbuck said:


> You guys really, this is just an unparalleled act of kindness from each and every one of you. I walk in and the wife has them by the couch, stacked up. It appears there are about 10-12 boxes. I will be going through each and every one of them and will take pics and upload for everyone to see. I'll keep everything in this thread to keep it running with all the other info in here. Low and behold I need to get up to speed on all the posts cause I haven't been in here for a few days and get an idea of what in the world you guys have been up to!!
> 
> *I am literally speechless. I just don't know what to say cause the feelings I have right now have me in shock.* Ok so let me get settled in here and get my little one to bed, grab some dinner, and I'll start in on these bad boys. I can't thank everyone enough for who is involved with this bombing, but rest assured I will personally thank each and everyone of you for this extreme act of kindness and generosity. As you know there are a ton of boxes so bear with me to get through the massive destruction that has left my entire subdivision in ruins!!


    

so worth it! :woohoo: although I'm still smiling & LMFAO right now. :thumb:

now.... who to target next. :noidea: I'll need to some time to figure out who's next :thumb: be on the lookout Spring '11 someones getting nailed!


----------



## EricF

Did he say 10 or 12 boxesound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:!!!!!!!!!!!

He had better pay better attention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crash::crash::crash:


----------



## Sarge

EricF said:


> Did he say 10 or 12 boxesound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He had better pay better attention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crash::crash::crash:


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :thumb:


----------



## Animal

I can't see pictures at work! ARRRGGHHH!! I wanna see!!!


----------



## angryeaglesfan

Sarge said:


> now.... *who to target next. :noidea: I'll need to some time to figure out who's next :thumb: be on the lookout Spring '11 someones getting nailed*!


You know they have medication to help you with your addiction.....I can recommend a good psychologist if necessary.....


----------



## Sarge

angryeaglesfan said:


> You know they have medication to help you with your addiction.....I can recommend a good psychologist if necessary.....


thanks for the offer but believe you me... I'm beyond help. Only death will stop this madness. :thumb:


----------



## EricF

angryeaglesfan said:


> You know they have medication to help you with your addiction.....I can recommend a good psychologist if necessary.....


If you medicated us, we would be no fun!!!



Sarge said:


> thanks for the offer but believe you me... I'm beyond help. Only death will stop this madness. :thumb:


Stay that way!!!!!!!!!!lane:


----------



## Habano

Ok guys...here is an overview of the boxes that showed up on the porch this evening. As of now I see a total of 11 boxes from various members. I am in the process of going through all of them, taking pics, and will upload them here for everyone to see.










This is just AWESOME. You guys have just left me speechless with all of you going in together to pull this off. This is something I will carry the rest of my life and will never forget.


----------



## BMack

I can see mine! ...Sorry about all the tape, had to reuse a box. LOL.


----------



## EricF

Starbuck said:


> Ok guys...here is an overview of the boxes that showed up on the porch this evening. As of now I see a total of 11 boxes from various members. I am in the process of going through all of them, taking pics, and will upload them here for everyone to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just AWESOME. You guys have just left me speechless with all of you going in together to pull this off. This is something I will carry the rest of my life and will never forget.


Epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Rock31

Soon it will look like Ohare with all the Swiss packages lol!


----------



## KcJason1

Holy schnikes... The broters on this forum and their generosity never cease to amaze me!

You deserve it... After all you destroyed countless mailboxes with your Christmas spirit!


----------



## Senate1123

Starbuck said:


> Ok guys...here is an overview of the boxes that showed up on the porch this evening. As of now I see a total of 11 boxes from various members. I am in the process of going through all of them, taking pics, and will upload them here for everyone to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just AWESOME. You guys have just left me speechless with all of you going in together to pull this off. This is something I will carry the rest of my life and will never forget.


my first activity since i was last here, maybe 2yrs ago. can't wait to see how much more you get! opcorn:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

wow ...crazy .....amazing its not even me and I can barely come up with words for this .... maybe when the next one rolls around I can participate too... I feel like I missed out on this.


----------



## Habano

Oh My God. Ok pics on the way...just got done unloading all the arsenal and taking pictures of the damages. I am truly speechless with the cigars you guys dropped on me. Alright, uploading them now, will add them one by one and give credit where it's due. You all are quite the gentlemen in my book fellas. I don't know how to explain how grateful I am for what you guys have done.

In no particular order. I randomly picked a box and opened it to carefully remove the shrapnel and take pictures of the damage.


----------



## FridayGt

Hahaha EPIC!!!! This is so great, and the target selection was perfect! Damn fine mass bombing gentleman, and congrats Starbuck, you had this coming and have no one to blame but yourself! :rofl: 
This just made my day!


----------



## EricF

Starbuck said:


> Oh My God. Ok pics on the way...just got done unloading all the arsenal and taking pictures of the damages. I am truly speechless with the cigars you guys dropped on me. Alright, uploading them now, will add them one by one and give credit where it's due. You all are quite the gentlemen in my book fellas. I don't know how to explain how grateful I am for what you guys have done.
> 
> In no particular order. I randomly picked a box and opened it to carefully remove the shrapnel and take pictures of the damage.


Dave, You need an aftermath thread for this!!!!!


----------



## Habano

Kevin (Kapathy) thank you so much for the very kind gift my friend. Indeed I can always use a nice bottle opener in my man cave. Also matches, you can never have enough matches on hand my friend. All of the sticks look so very tasty and I can promise you I will enjoy each and every one of them. Again from the bottom of my heart, thank you so very much!!


----------



## Habano

EricF said:


> Dave, You need an aftermath thread for this!!!!!


Haha no kidding. I thought about creating a separate thread, but figured Sarge, Steven, would like it if I kept everything one thread. If needed, I can create another thread. After all, it appears more bombs are on the way after reading some posts this evening. You guys tell me what you want me to do and I'll do whatever is requested.


----------



## Firedawg

All on one it would be the "Epic Bomb Thread" something like 30 pages lol


I am waiting with anticipation for your next upload!


----------



## Rock31

Agreed everything in one spot would be great!

Great job everyone, wish I could have joined in the fun, Starbuck deserved it.


----------



## Habano

Kevin (Sarge) is the mastermind behind it all. My friend, thank you so much for what you have done and taken the time to put together. It's so funny how the last 24 hours have played out with you. My friend, you indeed pulled the ultimate one on me. Generally I am suspect, or may have a clue what is going on, but not this time. I had no idea what you were up to and I must say you got me really good.

A wonderful selection of fine sticks. The LP #9 is a very underrated stick. I've had a couple, believe I have one left and with the addition of another is a great pleasure to have! I am sure each and every one of them will be very good. Also the note was a nice touch and enjoyed taking the time to read it. I think it's cool how you took the time to look up I enjoyed the game of golf, thus the Ping key chain. I've been using an old 1990 Ping Answer 2 putter for the last 15 years I've played golf. It's never let me down, and I've yet to find anything close to replacing it.

My friend, thank you again sincerely for what you did. Taking the time to put something like this takes class and a good heart. You indeed have both and this will never be forgotten.


----------



## Sarge

Starbuck said:


> Haha no kidding. I thought about creating a separate thread, but figured Sarge, Steven, would like it if I kept everything one thread. If needed, I can create another thread. After all, it appears more bombs are on the way after reading some posts this evening. You guys tell me what you want me to do and I'll do whatever is requested.


Honestly it makes no difference to me. if you'd like to keep everything posted here by all means do. If you'd like to create an entirely new thread by all means do. Sounds like others want a new thread. although I did orchestrate this massive event as much of the credit goes to each and everyone who participated. They all stepped up to the challenge and joined me. Without their efforts this Nuclear Missile would have been a Nuclear Dud. This threads sole creation was the recruitment so by all means, if you want, rather you deserve a thread dedicated to the Bombs so go right ahead. :thumb:


----------



## Habano

Senate1123, George, first off I have to say your handwriting is just a beauty. I've always admired someone who has wonderful handwriting. When I opened the box and found the note with my nickname written on it, I thought that was very cool.

My friend I have no idea who you are, but it's not often a complete stranger will go out of their way to take the time and write a nice note, not to mention send them an excellent selection of cigars. I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for you take the time and send me this wonderful bomb. When I receive a gift like this from someone, it really tells me the type of person they. It appears to me you are a class act and a very generous brother of the leaf.

One thing I want to say is I caught your address. I am sure you very familiar with the Memorial Golf Tournament. I usually attend every year, granted work is not crazy or other plans, but I get clubhouse passes for free on any day of the event throughout the entire tournament. If I can make it up this year, I would like to repay the favor and invite you to the tournament. Not sure if you are a golfer or not, but it would be a pleasure to meet you and enjoy a smoke together. Also the clubhouse passes will allow us back into the players area where you can meet a lot of them face to face, so it would be a lot of fun. I'll keep you updated when the time gets closer to May.

Again thank you for the very generous gift George and I am sure I will enjoy every one of the smokes!


----------



## zeebra

well well well, look who crawled out from the rubble....hahaha.

enjoy David, you deserve it man. sorry i didnt get in on this...


well done fellas!!! always way too generous!


----------



## Batista30

Why do I like destruction so much? :ask: :thumb:


----------



## Habano

Erich (Evonnida) my friend, wow, thank you so very much. I mean the selection of cigars were just very generous. Anytime someone sends you an Opus X cigar, that says a lot and is one very generous brother of the leaf.

Not only did you send one, but six excellent cigars my friend. I also must say that has to be the BIGGEST Diesel I've ever seen as well. The 5 Vegas cigars are also an excellent little smoke. I've had a few and always felt they deserved a little more credit than they get.

Erich thank you so much for the very kind and thoughtful bomb my friend. I will indeed treasure all of the cigars. Again thank you very much from the bottom of my heart. Your generosity means a lot to me my friend. You are an excellent brother of the leaf and an asset to this forum.


----------



## Habano

Dennis (Vicini) you had to get in on the damage as well eh? Haha well thank you so much my friend. I know we haven't chatted a lot much, but hopefully this will give us the opportunity to get to know one another a little better. Anyone that is willing to take the time and send someone a random bomb is a great brother of the leaf in my book.

A great selection of sticks my friend. You surely can't go wrong with any of the five below. The Nub is just a wonderful little smoke. Dennis again thank you thank you so very much for your kindness and generosity to send me the cigars.


----------



## Senate1123

Starbuck said:


> Senate1123, George, first off I have to say your handwriting is just a beauty. I've always admired someone who has wonderful handwriting. When I opened the box and found the note with my nickname written on it, I thought that was very cool.
> 
> My friend I have no idea who you are, but it's not often a complete stranger will go out of their way to take the time and write a nice note, not to mention send them an excellent selection of cigars. I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for you take the time and send me this wonderful bomb. When I receive a gift like this from someone, it really tells me the type of person they. It appears to me you are a class act and a very generous brother of the leaf.
> 
> One thing I want to say is I caught your address. I am sure you very familiar with the Memorial Golf Tournament. I usually attend every year, granted work is not crazy or other plans, but I get clubhouse passes for free on any day of the event throughout the entire tournament. If I can make it up this year, I would like to repay the favor and invite you to the tournament. Not sure if you are a golfer or not, but it would be a pleasure to meet you and enjoy a smoke together. Also the clubhouse passes will allow us back into the players area where you can meet a lot of them face to face, so it would be a lot of fun. I'll keep you updated when the time gets closer to May.
> 
> Again thank you for the very generous gift George and I am sure I will enjoy every one of the smokes!


I'm not a golfer at all, but it would be cool to have a smoke together. Let me know if you do come around the Columbus area.


----------



## Rock31

I am jealous of Georges handwriting.

And Starbuck did Sarge tell you about "the catch"?

You have to smoke em all by months end!


----------



## Habano

Rod (gjcab09) you my friend are also a very generous brother of the leaf and one that has great tastes. The selection of cigars you sent me will indeed be a pleasure to smoke. You like a couple of the others I do not know well, but speaks volumes when you take the time to randomly bomb a complete stranger. I can't thank you enough your extreme act of generosity and taking the time to send me the wonderful cigars.

Rod thank you again from the bottom of my heart. I will be sure and enjoy all of the wonderful cigars you sent to me. Thank you again!


----------



## gjcab09

It speaks volumes when you take the time to individually acknowledge the sender of each package. You're a class act, Dave, I hope you find some enjoyment in the smokes!


----------



## Habano

Brian (Bmack) what can I say? Another wonderful and generous brother of the leaf. Although another member I've seen post, but yet to have a lot of interaction with, seems to be a great guy and a pleasure to have on the forums. Six wonderful cigars in this bomb and one of my favorites is the little Nub. These sticks are great to have on the golf course as they stay lit very well and last quite awhile. I always enjoy nubbing on one of these little babies when I am playing a round at the club. You also can't go wrong with the Rockey Patel and Man O war lines. Both are excellent smokes and ones I'll be looking forward to very soon.

Brian thank you so much my man for the great selection of sticks. You like the rest, I just can't thank you enough for what you guys did. I don't know what I did to deserve this, but it just shows the kind of people we have on this forum. Again thank you so very much my friend.


----------



## Habano

gjcab09 said:


> It speaks volumes when you take the time to individually acknowledge the sender of each package. You're a class act, Dave, I hope you find some enjoyment in the smokes!


Ha Rod I feel it's the least I can do my friend. You know you guys took the time to package up the cigars and join in on the bomb, so trust me it's the least I can do to take the time to snap a picture for everyone to see, and acknowledge and thank the individual for sending me the fine selection of cigars.

It's getting late, it's time consuming, but you know what, I'll get through every one of these before I go to bed because again it's the very least I can do for the very generous act of kindness each of you have shown to me. I have so many replies to respond to in this thread. It may take me a few days to get through them all, but I only feel it's the right thing to do my friend.

And not to mention Sarge tells me I may have to do this again tomorrow? :ask: Lord have mercy...lol.


----------



## EricF

Starbuck said:


> And not to mention Sarge tells me I may have to do this again tomorrow? :ask: Lord have mercy...lol.


I like it!!!!!:bitchslap:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Habano

This next guy, I tell ya, he's a silent one. He's a sneaky little bastadage too. Eric (EricF) was one of the first guys to ever bomb me here on Puff and that's something you always remember. So I figured I would return the favor for the holidays and send ol' Eric a return bomb. Heh will what do you know, days later the sucker hits me right back. Eric is a great brother of the leaf and one who has shown me the kindness you all have on this forum. It's a pleasure to know a guy like Eric who is always more than willing to give you a hand when you need, but drop a bomb on you to brighten your day.

Eric my friend, I have a feeling this is one of many bombs will be exchanging. It seems like we are both out to get one or the other. The cigars you sent me were more than generous. I actually had the privilege a few weeks ago to smoke my first God of Fire, and man was I so very impressed. Not only is the God of Fire you sent an excellent cigar, but the rest as well. And you know, low and behold you send me another Ronson lighter. I just love those little lighters as I keep one close to my humidor and one in the golf bag as well.

Eric thank you from the bottom of my heart for the wonderful selection of cigars and for you to take the time and bomb me. You are indeed one of the good guys and a great brother of the leaf. I can only hope our friendship grows over time. Again thank you so very much.


----------



## Habano

Frank (drez) what can I ever do to return the favor of the fine selection of cigars you sent me on this bombing run?? Another fine brother of the leaf who I know very little about, but can only imagine our friendship prospers over the months after showing me the type of person you. I can't thank you enough for the excellent selection of smokes. A couple I've not had, but will make fine additions to the humidor. And I am so very curious to know what the unbanded cigar is on the far left....shall it be a surprise for me? Oh and the little cute on the right is also one of my favorite little cigars as well. Thank you for the addition to the bomb!!

Frank thank you again for taking the time to send me the awesome cigars. I will most certainly take the time and enjoy each and every one of them.


----------



## EricF

Dave, The pleasure was all mine! You are very deserving of this! One day we will smoke one in person! Enjoy Brother!:hat:















Whoo Hooo!!!!! 1000 posts!!!!!


----------



## Habano

The next man needs no introduction. He has to be one of the most feared men on all of the forums. The man probably has more cigars than I'll ever smoke in my entire lifetime. To me, he is a saint to cigars as his knowledge is like the great minds of the Jedi. You all know him as Shuckins, or Ron.

Ron what can I say? It's never a party without you my friend. Your day in and day our acts of kindness and generosity are just unmeasurable. This is no out doing you Ron. No matter how hard I tried to retaliate on you, it's just not possible to out do what you do on this forum. To be in your presence is an honor my friend. Not to mention when you take the time to send me the wonderful selection of smokes you sent below.

When you send cigars Ron, you don't send one, five, but 12? That is just crazy Ron. You are a class act to this forum and fellow brothers of the leaf all over the world. I just can't possibly thank you enough for taking the time to send me this very generous gift. I will indeed treasure each and every one of the cigars below.

Ron thank you so much my friend for the wonderful selection of cigars. It's truly an honor when I receive cigars from you Ron. Thank you again.


----------



## Habano

This next guy I know very little about, but it seems wherever I go on the forums, I'm reading his posts and learning something new everyday. Andrew (szysk) my friend thank you for the very thoughtful and unique bomb my friend. The addition of the coffee, which looks so tasty, and the hot sauce, which my wife will love to try one night as she loves hot sauce, was just a nice added touch to the fine selection of cigars you bombed me with!

I also enjoyed reading the note and I must say you guys are paying me back for my little Christmas bombing run. Where I couldn't hit everyone, it was one of the most enjoyable things I've ever done. It was so much fun sending out the packages to everyone and for you guys to drop this nuke on me in return is just unspeakable. I never for once thought anything like this would happen to me in return. Again this just tells me the type of people we have on this forum and the great band of brothers of the leaf!!

Andrew the coffee, hot sauce, and cigars were very generous my friend. I know the Soprano stick is a beast and will be one I look forward to smoking in due time. My friend again thank you for the very kind gift and taking the time to send them to me. I will enjoy them all as well as the coffee and hot sauce!! Yee Haw!!


----------



## BMack

Starbuck said:


> Brian (Bmack) what can I say? Another wonderful and generous brother of the leaf. Although another member I've seen post, but yet to have a lot of interaction with, seems to be a great guy and a pleasure to have on the forums. Six wonderful cigars in this bomb and one of my favorites is the little Nub. These sticks are great to have on the golf course as they stay lit very well and last quite awhile. I always enjoy nubbing on one of these little babies when I am playing a round at the club. You also can't go wrong with the Rockey Patel and Man O war lines. Both are excellent smokes and ones I'll be looking forward to very soon.
> 
> Brian thank you so much my man for the great selection of sticks. You like the rest, I just can't thank you enough for what you guys did. I don't know what I did to deserve this, but it just shows the kind of people we have on this forum. Again thank you so very much my friend.


You're very welcome David! Thanks for the kind words! Enjoy the smokes brother, you deserve em! I tried to give you some diversity and some that I knew you'd like and others that you'd be unlikely to buy yourself.

BTW to save you some time of searching/measuring sizes:
Nub Habano 466R 
Cubao No. 5 
Graycliff crystal edicion limitado pirate
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto 
Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto
Man O' War Ruination Belicoso

Take care.


----------



## Habano

smelvis said:


> I sent this just in case....
> 
> Shipping Method: One-Day Shipping
> Shipping Preference: I want my items faster. Ship them as they become available.
> 
> Delivery estimate: January 6, 2011
> 1 "Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler (Blue)"
> Sports;
> 
> Been worried about him having room hope this is okay,?
> 
> dave:bolt:


What? Are kidding me? Dave, ha my friend, that is just so very cool. I told Shawn I was full to the rim in all of my humidors and wineador as we speak. Then this mother load of bombs come crashing on me.

I must say the cooler was a very good and thoughtful idea. Ha I am just cracking up over this one. It's not everyday a brother of the leaf sends you a cooler to make sure you have the room. I must say you troops are always one step ahead of the rest. That is why you do what you guys do to protect the small people like me.

Dave thank you so much my friend. This is story that will always be fun to tell people for years and how came about the cooler...lol.


----------



## Habano

EricF said:


> Whoo Hooo!!!!! 1000 posts!!!!!


That is awesome Eric. Congrats my friend. I am sure it's a matter of time before I reach 1000 posts as well. Especially by the time I am done with this thread and all the posts I have to go...lol. Thank you again for the cigars Eric!


----------



## Habano

BMack said:


> You're very welcome David! Thanks for the kind words! Enjoy the smokes brother, you deserve em! I tried to give you some diversity and some that I knew you'd like and others that you'd be unlikely to buy yourself.
> 
> BTW to save you some time of searching/measuring sizes:
> Nub Habano 466R
> Cubao No. 5
> Graycliff crystal edicion limitado pirate
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto
> Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto
> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso
> 
> Take care.


Brian that is a wonderful diversity and thank you for giving me the exact names and sizes of the cigars. This is always something nice to have. Thank you again for the kind gift Brian. You take care as well my friend.


----------



## kapathy

Starbuck said:


> Kevin (Kapathy) thank you so much for the very kind gift my friend. Indeed I can always use a nice bottle opener in my man cave. Also matches, you can never have enough matches on hand my friend. All of the sticks look so very tasty and I can promise you I will enjoy each and every one of them. Again from the bottom of my heart, thank you so very much!!
> 
> oh man why did my teeny tiny cherry bomb have to tip off the show..... Well i guess you gotta start somewhere. This is what happens when your a wonderful person, and superb BOTL! You have Lots of tasty treats now! Also we apologize if USPS stops mail service to your address.....that was not intended.


----------



## Habano

kapathy said:


> oh man why did my teeny tiny cherry bomb have to tip off the show..... Well i guess you gotta start somewhere. This is what happens when your a wonderful person, and superb BOTL! You have Lots of tasty treats now! Also we apologize if USPS stops mail service to your address.....that was not intended.


LOL. It's not the size of the bomb my friend, it's the thought that counts to be honest. Ha I can only imagine what my mail lady thought today when she dropped off 11 boxes on my porch. I'm sure she was mumbling and groaning when she had to get out of the truck and walk up the house. From the looks of it, she may be a very busy lady the next few days? LOL. Too funny guys. This is an all time classic thread. Reading over some of the posts just brings smiles to my face and crack me up. My poor wife things I'm crazy and is just shaking her head with all these boxes and cigars...lol!


----------



## Sarge

Starbuck said:


> LOL. It's not the size of the bomb my friend, it's the thought that counts to be honest. *Ha I can only imagine what my mail lady thought today when she dropped off 11 boxes on my porch.* I'm sure she was mumbling and groaning when she had to get out of the truck and walk up the house. From the looks of it, she may be a very busy lady the next few days? LOL. Too funny guys. This is an all time classic thread. Reading over some of the posts just brings smiles to my face and crack me up. My poor wife things I'm crazy and is just shaking her head with all these boxes and cigars...lol!


I was wondering if you tipped your mailman nicely this past Holiday Season. Perhaps you should leave some cookies out for her when she stops by tomorrow.  :thumb: I know some ppl do, some don't. I use to get ours a little something when I could but the new guy is just a PoS so I didn't bother. I won't go into details but as a service provider his attitude, actions, and words, every time I've run into him has been awful. Unlike our old mailman and current UPS who is always courteous, kind, & gives the expected service.


----------



## szyzk

You're very, very welcome Dave!


----------



## drez

Starbuck said:


> Frank (drez) what can I ever do to return the favor of the fine selection of cigars you sent me on this bombing run?? Another fine brother of the leaf who I know very little about, but can only imagine our friendship prospers over the months after showing me the type of person you. I can't thank you enough for the excellent selection of smokes. A couple I've not had, but will make fine additions to the humidor. And I am so very curious to know what the unbanded cigar is on the far left....shall it be a surprise for me? Oh and the little cute on the right is also one of my favorite little cigars as well. Thank you for the addition to the bomb!!
> 
> Frank thank you again for taking the time to send me the awesome cigars. I will most certainly take the time and enjoy each and every one of them.


The Only way to repay me is to smoke all the sticks from my bomb and everyones else's bomb and enjoy them!!!! Enjoy the sticks brother!!!!! It was my pleasure and I look forward to getting to know every one on the boards better. God bless

Frank


----------



## Habano

Senate1123 said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. smelvis
> 3. szyzk
> 4. ckay
> 5. johnmoss
> 6. Evonnida
> 7. EricF
> 8. tmajer15
> 9. TXsmoker
> 10. Stoke and Smoke
> 11. BMack
> 12. drez
> 13. ptpablo
> 14. CaptainBlenderman
> 15. angryeaglesfan
> 16. CardinalsFan
> 17. gjcab09
> 18. shuckins
> 19. Team Fuente
> 20. Kapathy
> 21. Johnny Rock
> 22. Termite
> 23. A.J Fernandez Fan
> 24. Vicini
> 25. Senate1123
> 
> Haven't been here since Club Stogie days, but I'd like to get back into things.


This list is just sick if you ask me. All you guys are just top notch brothers of the leaf. People like you are what makes this forum a better place and more enjoyable to be a part of. It truly is an honor to say I'm a member of Puff and to be associated with a group of distinguished gentlemen. I can't thank you all enough for what you have done and for taking the time to participate in this massive event. I will be sure to thank each and every one of you personally. Again, to all of you, I sincerely thank you all so very much.


----------



## Habano

Evonnida said:


> The target better start saying their goodbyes...


Ha I didn't even have time as I had no idea the nuke was aimed at me. You guys were sneaky. I saw the thread, but was just so busy over the holidays with the Santa bombings, and then Christmas and New Years I just let it slip by. I didn't even think to check the DC #'s, so you gents pulled a good one on me indeed. Unbelievable!



FridayGt said:


> Maybe so, but I'm sure the thought will slap this poor doomed individual just as hard!!! Good on you guys, I can't wait to see the mayhem!!!


You said it right my friend. It doesn't matter the size of the bomb, how many sticks you send, or what kind of sticks you send in the bomb. The sole item that outweighs it all is simply the sheer fact that you took the time to do it. Another words it's the thought that counts my friend.

And Kapathy, your bomb was more than generous sir.



CardinalsFan said:


> There's going to be a blood bath. Hope his bomb shelter is ready.


I haven't even had time to repair my bomb shelter from the damage Lenny caused a few months back. What repairs I had made, Shawn destroyed it again. So what was a small pile of rumble is now buried into the center of the earth with a crater where my house used to stand. You should have seen the look on my neighbors faces when bomb after bomb was going off yesterday. Complete mayhem!


----------



## zeebra

Man that is just freakin awesome fellas!! 

Thanks for all the pictures David! Hope ya saved all the addys...lol.

Oh, are you opening your own B&M soon now? haha


----------



## kapathy

Starbuck said:


> You said it right my friend. It doesn't matter the size of the bomb, how many sticks you send, or what kind of sticks you send in the bomb. The sole item that outweighs it all is simply the sheer fact that you took the time to do it. Another words it's the thought that counts my friend.
> 
> And Kapathy, your bomb was more than generous sir.
> 
> !


Well enjoy sir.... my comments were more tongue in cheek as to the mayhem some of these gentlemen are capable of...... definately some heavy hitters on that list


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

kapathy said:


> Well enjoy sir.... my comments were more tongue in cheek as to the mayhem some of these gentlemen are capable of...... definately some heavy hitters on that list


I'm with you, Kevin. I wish I could send out more than I do (and mine will be one of the smallest, as usual). Resources are unfortunately a little too limited to give away what I would like to. Taking care of a big family trumps the smokes (though the smokes REALLY help with much needed quiet time). It's worth sending even a little to David though. I've been following his activity here along with the other guys and he's quickly become one of Puff's best. David, good on ye for your generosity and thoughtfulness. This is all well-deserved, brother!


----------



## Vicini

Starbuck said:


> Dennis (Vicini) you had to get in on the damage as well eh? Haha well thank you so much my friend. I know we haven't chatted a lot much, but hopefully this will give us the opportunity to get to know one another a little better. Anyone that is willing to take the time and send someone a random bomb is a great brother of the leaf in my book.
> 
> A great selection of sticks my friend. You surely can't go wrong with any of the five below. The Nub is just a wonderful little smoke. Dennis again thank you thank you so very much for your kindness and generosity to send me the cigars.


The look of astonishment on the clerks face at Taylor's as I was explaining what was going on was priceless. He couldn't grasp that I would send cigars to someone I've never met. That look of shock alone was worth it. But from what I've read in past threads you are definitely deserving

Besides This was the greatest bombing I've seen in my short time on this forum and I can't sit back and let my beloved southern California go unrepresented.


----------



## Habano

Good evening gentlemen. I have made it home a little earlier this evening. I wanted to update everyone and say that it appears five more boxes have shown up this evening. I also had a UPS notice left on my door stating there was a package from "Coleman". Hmm wonder what that could be Dave...lol.

I will be taking pictures here shortly, and after dinner I will upload them all for everyone to see. I can't wait to see what's in all these pretty little boxes. Thank you all!


----------



## Habano

The first package off the bat tonight is Mr. Mark who is aka Termite! Mark sir thank you so very much for the lovely letter and wonderful selection of smokes. I always think it's a great idea when guys list what kind of cigars they are sending in their bomb. Not everyone is an expert on cigars and at times it can be a weee bit tricky to determine the size and brand of the cigar.

You know honestly this bomb is pretty cool because I've read so many good things about the Kristoff cigar and I've been wanting to get my hands on one. It's one of those cigars you want to try, but just never get around to picking up one. So for Mark to send me one in his very generous bomb was a delight to see.

Mark I know we don't know each other well, but I can only imagine this bomb making us the best of friends. It's always so nice to meet new members of the forum and get to know them better. Not to mention another great member of Puff and brother of the leaf to send a random member on the forum an awesome selection of cigars. Mark thank you so much my friend for the cigars and I will def be looking forward to smoking your favorite cigar, the Kristoff. Again thank you for your kindness and generosity Mark!


----------



## Habano

Next up we have who I am guessing is no loner any angry eagles fan because the eagles seem to be doing quite well and have a very impressive quarterback in Michael Vick. Barry who is also know as the "angryeaglesfan" took the time to send me a very nice selection of smokes below.

It's not everyday you get seven random smokes in the mail that include two little Nubs that are just a pleasure to nub on when watching a game at the bar or on the back deck. Barry also didn't go wrong when he sent me an A. Fuente stick as well! A very tasty stick and as well as the 601 too. I've had one and I thought highly of the cigar. I know a lot of people probably think it's not a top notch high end cigar, but it may just surprise you if you decided to pick one up and give it a smoke. Back to the Nubs, as I said last night, these little sticks are just a pleasure to have in the spring and summer when I play a lot of golf. The tend to hold up well to the wind and the abuse of setting it down when swinging the club. All excellent smokes and ones I will be looking forward to smoking.

Barry again another member I do not know the best of, but I can only hope it's a matter of time before Barry and I get more acquainted on the forums. Like many, Barry taking the time to bomb a complete stranger and that just says a lot about Barry himself. Barry I thank you from the bottom of my heart for sending me this wonderful selection of cigars in your bomb. I will def be keeping the Nubs for my rounds of golf this summer and the AF will be a treat on a special night. Thank you again Barry and you are indeed a great brother of the leaf!!


----------



## Habano

Mitch, also known as "Captinblenderman" takes great courage in sending a fellow brother of the leaf a random bomb. Especially when he is from Michigan and I am originally from Ohio which means I am a HUGE Ohio State Buckeyes fan. But even the best of rivalries cannot separate brothers of the leaf because Mitch was so very kind to send me an awesome pack of cigars in his bomb!!

All five VERY worthy sticks and when a member sends me a Padron in his bomb, that will def be a smoke I reach for in the humidor very soon. You can never go wrong with a Padron and this is one line of cigars you can never have too many of in your humidor as well. Not only will I enjoy the Padron, but I will def enjoy the other four fine sticks that managed to survive the destruction of Mitch's bomb and the nuclear blast.

Mitch like many on this list who I do not know well and really hope I get to know better over time has been so very generous to send me an awesome selection of cigars in the mail. I just can't thank Mitch and everyone else enough for nuking me back in the stone age. Mitch is a top notch member of Puff and an awesome brother of the leaf. Without a doubt Mitch is an asset to this forum and will be a pleasure to have around the forums to discuss cigars. Mitch thank you again my friend for your generosity and kindness!


----------



## angryeaglesfan

Starbuck said:


> Next up we have who I am guessing is no loner any angry eagles fan because the eagles seem to be doing quite well and have a very impressive quarterback in Michael Vick. Barry who is also know as the "angryeaglesfan" took the time to send me a very nice selection of smokes below.
> 
> It's not everyday you get seven random smokes in the mail that include two little Nubs that are just a pleasure to nub on when watching a game at the bar or on the back deck. Barry also didn't go wrong when he sent me an A. Fuente stick as well! A very tasty stick and as well as the 601 too. I've had one and I thought highly of the cigar. I know a lot of people probably think it's not a top notch high end cigar, but it may just surprise you if you decided to pick one up and give it a smoke. Back to the Nubs, as I said last night, these little sticks are just a pleasure to have in the spring and summer when I play a lot of golf. The tend to hold up well to the wind and the abuse of setting it down when swinging the club. All excellent smokes and ones I will be looking forward to smoking.
> 
> Barry again another member I do not know the best of, but I can only hope it's a matter of time before Barry and I get more acquainted on the forums. Like many, Barry taking the time to bomb a complete stranger and that just says a lot about Barry himself. Barry I thank you from the bottom of my heart for sending me this wonderful selection of cigars in your bomb. I will def be keeping the Nubs for my rounds of golf this summer and the AF will be a treat on a special night. Thank you again Barry and you are indeed a great brother of the leaf!!


David- I'm sure I speak for every single member of this bombing run, and many others who didn't participate, when I say that this is richly deserved by you. Glad I could be a small part of the bigger picture better known as Puff. This place is a great retreat for me from everyday life. Even my wife has commented on how much more relaxed I seem now that I have begun indulging in the fine art of cigars more than I did previously. You and the other fine members of this forum are what drew me in and have kept me here long-term. I guess in short what I'm saying is, I should be the one thanking you my friend, and enjoy those cigars as a small token of that appreciation.


----------



## Habano

You know I never used to believe big things came from Texas, but Adam sure did change my mind on my philosophy. Adam also known as TXsmoker sent me a wonderful selection of nine cigars. Normally when someone send you a bomb, your thinking hey three to six cigars on a normal occasion right? Heh not Adam as he loves to live up the big Texas tradition by bombing me in the nuke with nine generous cigars.

I've actually not had the opportunity to smoke either of these three brands, but I would very much like to try all three out as soon as possible. I like the idea behind Adam's thinking, that is I like one, I've got another to enjoy sitting in the humidor!

Adam it seems your pretty new to the forum as well, so indeed it will take some time to get to know one another a little better and I will be looking forward to it. I also happened to notice your ring gauge. I can see why many people have decided to give you a ring gauge bump because when you do generous things like this, people tend to notice and this tells me your are one great brother of the leaf.

Adam thank you so much for taking the time to send me nine awesome smokes from your collection. I really look forward to trying all three brands out and testing the flavors of each one. Again thank you Adam for your kindness and bomb to me.


----------



## Rock31

Those taboo twists look delicious!


----------



## Habano

This next member I am sure everyone knows very well. He's all over this forum. Giving input, advice, suggestions, or anyway he can help a fellow member out, this is what Robert aka AJ Fernandez Fan is willing to do. Robert without a doubt is a very active member on this forum and is always one step ahead of the rest. Robert's a special breed and line of people because that what it takes for someone to serve their country. Anytime someone serves their country and fights for the freedom of the American people, my friend, my hat is off to you and I salute you sir. So when I see a guy like Robert take the time to send me a bomb, it doesn't surprise me because it's in his blood. This is what he does. He doesn't have to think twice about helping people, it's an automatic thing for Robert, which is why he is a special breed of people in this world.

I happened to catch Robert's post a few pages back when he got trigger happy and said Marines had to strike first. Indeed they do and that is just awesome to me. Well in his trigger happy post, I caught onto a little comment he made "Shark"....lol. Ha well sure enough when I opened the box from Robert, there was literally a shark jumping out trying to take my hand and head off...lol. Not only did Robert bomb with me a very popular Shark, but a Man O War, which is one of my favorites, and the ever popular DP as well. Not one, two, but five excellent smokes for me to enjoy.

Robert thank you very much for the fine selection of cigars to enjoy. I will def be saving the Shark for a memorable moment as I've not had the pleasure to enjoy one. Not only do I want to thank you for the cigars, but for what you do week in and week out over in the NFL Wager Thread. It's not easy to keep something running for weeks, but you Marines never quit no matter what and it surely shows with you my friend. Robert thank you again so very much for what you do and for the cigars in your bomb my friend. One of the greats and a true asset to Puff and fine brothers of the leaf all over the world.


----------



## Mutombo

Well deserved bombs David!


----------



## TXsmoker

Starbuck said:


> You know I never used to believe big things came from Texas, but Adam sure did change my mind on my philosophy. Adam also known as TXsmoker sent me a wonderful selection of nine cigars. Normally when someone send you a bomb, your thinking hey three to six cigars on a normal occasion right? Heh not Adam as he loves to live up the big Texas tradition by bombing me in the nuke with nine generous cigars.
> 
> I've actually not had the opportunity to smoke either of these three brands, but I would very much like to try all three out as soon as possible. I like the idea behind Adam's thinking, that is I like one, I've got another to enjoy sitting in the humidor!
> 
> Adam it seems your pretty new to the forum as well, so indeed it will take some time to get to know one another a little better and I will be looking forward to it. I also happened to notice your ring gauge. I can see why many people have decided to give you a ring gauge bump because when you do generous things like this, people tend to notice and this tells me your are one great brother of the leaf.
> 
> Adam thank you so much for taking the time to send me nine awesome smokes from your collection. I really look forward to trying all three brands out and testing the flavors of each one. Again thank you Adam for your kindness and bomb to me.


Not a problem. When I buy something to try, I always buy 2 so that if I dont like it all that much, I can try it again later with some age on it. Or in case of a bad stick. Then the box looked kind of empty with only 6 smokes in it, so I had to throw in a few more. Plus, if you can hold on to a couple of the Twists, they are great with some age on them.

I saw your generosity around Christmas, and had to get in on the retaliation. You are more than deserving of everything you have been sent. Enjoy the cigars.

Adam


----------



## Habano

angryeaglesfan said:


> David- I'm sure I speak for every single member of this bombing run, and many others who didn't participate, when I say that this is richly deserved by you. Glad I could be a small part of the bigger picture better known as Puff. This place is a great retreat for me from everyday life. Even my wife has commented on how much more relaxed I seem now that I have begun indulging in the fine art of cigars more than I did previously. You and the other fine members of this forum are what drew me in and have kept me here long-term. I guess in short what I'm saying is, I should be the one thanking you my friend, and enjoy those cigars as a small token of that appreciation.


Barry thank you for the kind words, those hit really close to home. So many people have shown me so much class, kindness, and generosity on this forum. At times I feel it's my duty to do what I can and repay back that kindness and generosity others have shown to me. It's a pleasure to give out smokes to others and it's something I will always continue to do no matter what. Sending out the Christmas bombs was a true pleasure and something I got so much enjoyment out of doing. Granted things stay the same in my life, I can say it will be something I will continue to do every year. Christmas is without a doubt my favorite time of the year. It just brings smiles and joy to my heart making others happy during this time of the year. I never for once expected anything in return for what I did. I felt it was my responsibility to pass the generosity to other fine brothers of the leaf. To see everyone do what they did on this nuke just speaks volumes for the type of members we have on this forum. It's not something everyone will understand nor will they understand why we do what we do with the bombs, passes, and etc. Only true and generous brothers of the leaf understand and know the true meaning of the brother of the leaf. It's special and unique, not everyone can be a brother of the leaf, but we all here are brothers of the leaf, and I am truly honored to be among some very distinguished men on this forum.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Starbuck said:


> This next member I am sure everyone knows very well. He's all over this forum. Giving input, advice, suggestions, or anyway he can help a fellow member out, this is what Robert aka AJ Fernandez Fan is willing to do. Robert without a doubt is a very active member on this forum and is always one step ahead of the rest. Robert's a special breed and line of people because that what it takes for someone to serve their country. Anytime someone serves their country and fights for the freedom of the American people, my friend, my hat is off to you and I salute you sir. So when I see a guy like Robert take the time to send me a bomb, it doesn't surprise me because it's in his blood. This is what he does. He doesn't have to think twice about helping people, it's an automatic thing for Robert, which is why he is a special breed of people in this world.
> 
> I happened to catch Robert's post a few pages back when he got trigger happy and said Marines had to strike first. Indeed they do and that is just awesome to me. Well in his trigger happy post, I caught onto a little comment he made "Shark"....lol. Ha well sure enough when I opened the box from Robert, there was literally a shark jumping out trying to take my hand and head off...lol. Not only did Robert bomb with me a very popular Shark, but a Man O War, which is one of my favorites, and the ever popular DP as well. Not one, two, but five excellent smokes for me to enjoy.
> 
> Robert thank you very much for the fine selection of cigars to enjoy. I will def be saving the Shark for a memorable moment as I've not had the pleasure to enjoy one. Not only do I want to thank you for the cigars, but for what you do week in and week out over in the NFL Wager Thread. It's not easy to keep something running for weeks, but you Marines never quit no matter what and it surely shows with you my friend. Robert thank you again so very much for what you do and for the cigars in your bomb my friend. One of the greats and a true asset to Puff and fine brothers of the leaf all over the world.


Dave Thank You for the kind words!!!! It was my pleasure brother to serve this GREAT NATION. I was very impressed with your generosity in your Starbuck Santa thread. It is Americans like you that made my service so worth wild!!!! Im glad I could be able to hit ya with a Shark attack and even more excited to be able to send you something you have never had. Enjoy it brother and THANK YOU for making our community such a Great place to live!!!!!


----------



## Firedawg

This is such a great thread. I tip my hat to all of you guys!

Starbuck your posting of each bomb shows great character.


----------



## FridayGt

+1 

This thread just creates happiness. Involved or not. Simply amazing. Thank you guys for putting this together, bombing the ever loving snot out of David, posting all of the pics and stories and being so deserving of such a hit. Defenitely a feel good thread.


----------



## gibson_es

I have been busy with school stuff for a couple days. And decided I needed to check this thread out..... AMAZING I knew it would be big.... but this is nuts! And to think..... its not over..... :shock: 


Starbuck, glad to see it go to you, we'll deserved my friend. We ( what I really mean is I) wanna see some smoking pics. Lol. And when all the dust, smoke, and depbree has settled. We gotta see it all piled in the cooler. Lol.


----------



## tobacmon

*A great thing to do to a great and wonderful BOTL*---You carry yourself well and it shows with all the show of force--You just never know when your time is up--*Well Done Gentlemen!*


----------



## EricF

Firedawg said:


> This is such a great thread. I tip my hat to all of you guys!
> 
> Starbuck your posting of each bomb shows great character.





FridayGt said:


> +1
> 
> This thread just creates happiness. Involved or not. Simply amazing. Thank you guys for putting this together, bombing the ever loving snot out of David, posting all of the pics and stories and being so deserving of such a hit. Defenitely a feel good thread.


Agreed on both accounts!!!!!:smoke:


----------



## Habano

Ohhh My God!! BOOM!! So I get home this afternoon, and there is a HUGE box on the front porch. What in the world!! Oh yes crazy Dave the man Smelvis we know him as decided to send me a very cool, yet unique bomb yet more likely a NUKE!! The Coleman cooler is just so cool. To be honest, I don't even have a cooler. I've seen a few guys recommend picking one up, but just never really got around to the idea. I think most of the problem was I never thought I would need ONE! Well thanks to the very generous brother of the leaf Dave, he knew I was full in all my humidors and wineador. Thanks to Dave he managed to save the Dave cause without this cooler, I'd have to be smoking four cigars at once every hour to make room for all of the cigars that are landing on my porch!! I do have to say this is one BIG A$$ cooler!! LOL.

Dave I just say this is a very creative idea my friend. Never in a million years would I expect anyone to even think about sending me a cooler for a bomb. Low and behold you picked up that I was out of room, so leave it to a fellow brother of the leaf who has served his great nation that I would need a cooler. Again Dave is one of the those guys from a rare breed and line of people. This guy doesn't have to think about doing anything generous, it's a habit for this guy. When his country calls on him, he's the first to respond to fix the issue. Just like Dave knew what he had to do to fix my issue in regards to space for my cigars. He saw the problem, he took the initiative to find a solution to the problem, and BOOM there you have it. It's in Dave's blood to conduct these random acts of kindness. Whether serving his great country, collecting cigars for the fine troops of America and make sure they are taken care of, or simply making sure his brothers of the leaf have the storage space they need to store their cigars, Dave has it COVERED!

Dave my friend thank you so very much for the awesome cooler. This is something unique and something I'll always have no matter what. I can't tell you how much I appreciate you taking the time to order a cooler and have it shipped to me. Not to mention the rush shipping cause you knew I needed it fast. Dave you are one of the best and most respected members of this forum, and to receive something like this from you, is truly an honor. Thank you so much for what it is you do for fellow Puff members, our troops, and fellow brothers of the leaf. Again thank you so much my friend!


----------



## Habano

John aka johnmoss I was your first of two bombs this evening. There is just nothing better than coming home to a little white USPS box in your mailbox full of five awesome cigars. When I opened the box and pulled the sticks out, I could just smell the awesome aroma of the cigars where they have been aging over time. To me nothing smells better than a five pack of cigars.

One of the give I've had over the course the last few months. They Greycliff is a wonderful little smoke. I've yet to learn a lot about the Greycliff line, but they are a great smoke. The other four I am not familiar with, but will enjoy taking the time to read up on the four and learn what kind of smoke I am going to be in for. Either way it's always a load of fun to try new smokes as well as a variety of them.

John I see you have been here a little longer than me and it's clear you've made a huge impact on the forums. I know you've put in a lot of time for bombs and have been a very generous brother of the leaf. Your ring gauge and visitors message board tells the story about you my friend. I know we've spoken on occasion in various threads and it's always a delight to read your thoughts and input.

John thank you for the very kind and generous gift of cigars. People like you are what makes this forum a pleasure to visit everyday. I will without a doubt enjoy each of the cigars you have sent to me. John again thank you so much for you kindness and generosity you have have shown me and fellow members of this forum. You are a class act and a wonderful brother of the leaf. Thank you so much John!


----------



## Habano

Wow Tom, or also known as tmajer15 I had no idea you were the CEO of the Michigan Mitten Alliance!! It's not everyday to come home to a nuke from an Executive Six Star General! I will say this is truly an honor and will be a memory I carry forever! Though a fellow Michigan boy, I can find it in my heart to erase the bad losses your Wolverines have inflicted on my beloved Ohio State Buckeyes. To be in your presence is indeed an honor my friend.

Not only is it awesome to be nuked by a six star general, but to also receive five wonderful smokes in the nuke. The VSG line of sticks have been one of my favorites for a very long time. In fact, one of my first cigars even was a VSG. To this day I can't remember which one it was, I just remember it was a VSG stick. The AF stick is just a delight as well. I love these little sticks when I don't have a lot of time on my hands to enjoy a full cigar. I've had one LFD and I'll be looking forward to smoking this one as well. It's quite a joy when you receive not one, two, but five delicious sticks in the mail from a six star general!

Tom again like many on this bombing run I do not know you well. I can only hope and wish this will be the start of a wonderful friendship and that we get to know each other a little better on the boards. It takes an act of courage and generosity for a member to bomb a random member on this forum. I guess that explains why you have the guts to be a six start general for the MMA!!

John thank you for the wonderful gift of cigars. I so look forward to smoking all five of them as soon as I get the chance. Your kindness and generosity will indeed not be overlooked. Another legend and another wonderful brother of the leaf. Thank you again so much for the awesome gift John.


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Damn guys. I'm sorry I missed this. You are all fine BOTL's and I'm glad you F'd up starbuck. You couldn't find a better target as far as I'm concerned. NICE JOB!!!


----------



## Sarge

:tu :tu 

just way to awesome seeing the effects of this and all your replies David. This has definitely put a smile on my face seeing the destruction :evil:, the gratitude, the thoroughness, & all the support from each member who participated, etc. Very well done. :tu


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Starbuck said:


> Mitch, also known as "Captinblenderman" takes great courage in sending a fellow brother of the leaf a random bomb. Especially when he is from Michigan and I am originally from Ohio which means I am a HUGE Ohio State Buckeyes fan. But even the best of rivalries cannot separate brothers of the leaf because Mitch was so very kind to send me an awesome pack of cigars in his bomb!!
> 
> All five VERY worthy sticks and when a member sends me a Padron in his bomb, that will def be a smoke I reach for in the humidor very soon. You can never go wrong with a Padron and this is one line of cigars you can never have too many of in your humidor as well. Not only will I enjoy the Padron, but I will def enjoy the other four fine sticks that managed to survive the destruction of Mitch's bomb and the nuclear blast.
> 
> Mitch like many on this list who I do not know well and really hope I get to know better over time has been so very generous to send me an awesome selection of cigars in the mail. I just can't thank Mitch and everyone else enough for nuking me back in the stone age. Mitch is a top notch member of Puff and an awesome brother of the leaf. Without a doubt Mitch is an asset to this forum and will be a pleasure to have around the forums to discuss cigars. Mitch thank you again my friend for your generosity and kindness!


David...are you blowing cigar smoke up my ass? :smoke:

You honor me with your kind words...I can only hope those smokes live up to your description. I would have loved to send you more and some that are a little more uppity, but this is what I had to send without sending the stuff that other brothers here had been so generous to send me to destroy my wish list. I can safely say that Capoeira is a wonderful smoke. Very complex and, while full-bodied, so smooth. The Nica Libre is just a nice little comfortable smoke...nothing complex, rather like a Hershey bar...not the fanciest chocolate but very familiar. The Sultan is a nice mild Indonesian stick and one you've probably seen featured here if you've paid attention to Shuckins' efforts to distribute them to us. Finally, the Calle Ocho Vintage is a new cheapie from CI. It needs some more rest (it only has about a month on it) but is actually pretty interesting. I smoked one ROTT and it reminded me of a strong bourbon. It tasted of charred wood (in a good way) with a nice mildly sweet finish. Again, not terribly complex but I found it pretty interesting. With some rest, it promises to be better. I few guys on here really like the regular sumatra Calle Ocho (which I haven't tried) and this pick-up was an attempt to try a new line from them and also hopefully obtain a decent bundle cigar. So far, I don't think I'll be disappointed with the choice. I hope you like it and the rest of them.

You are more than welcome and I only wish I could have done more. Your generosity to the guys on this forum has been most impressive. Good on ye, bro.

David, I hope this is one of many happy exchanges we will have. I haven't gotten to know you that well yet but I hope this will serve as a good excuse to change that! You are a respectful and well-respected asset to this forum and I look forward to continuing to interact with you here.


----------



## gibson_es

... too cool.... just too cool.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

This has been a very fun thread to follow and I dont think its over yet but makes me think I picked one helluva good site to join and to learn about cigars with people like all of you on here.


----------



## Senate1123

Maybe that cooler will hold you off til you get that Vinotemp, hmm? Haha, props to Smelvis!


----------



## smelvis

Thanks for the kind words David now fill er up LOL


----------



## Senate1123

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> This has been a very fun thread to follow and I dont think its over yet but makes me think I picked one helluva good site to join and to learn about cigars with people like all of you on here.


Totally agree with you on this site.


----------



## Habano

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I'm with you, Kevin. I wish I could send out more than I do (and mine will be one of the smallest, as usual). Resources are unfortunately a little too limited to give away what I would like to. Taking care of a big family trumps the smokes (though the smokes REALLY help with much needed quiet time). It's worth sending even a little to David though. * I've been following his activity here along with the other guys and he's quickly become one of Puff's best*. David, good on ye for your generosity and thoughtfulness. This is all well-deserved, brother!


Wow my goodness. Some very powerful words there my friend and I don't even consider myself to evening being close to some of Puff's best. There are a lot of great guys here, too many to list, and to say I'd become among this is a huge overstatement. I like many others feel when kindness has been shown to me, it's only fair and right to return it. The cigars you sent were more than generous. So don't think for one second you could have sent out more and done better than what you did. Because to me, you couldn't have sent any better cigars than what I was gifted by you. My friend, thank you for the very kind words.


----------



## Habano

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Dave Thank You for the kind words!!!! It was my pleasure brother to serve this GREAT NATION. I was very impressed with your generosity in your Starbuck Santa thread. It is Americans like you that made my service so worth wild!!!! Im glad I could be able to hit ya with a Shark attack and even more excited to be able to send you something you have never had. Enjoy it brother and THANK YOU for making our community such a Great place to live!!!!!


Wow thanks Robert, it's nice to hear someone who served their country say those words to someone who has not. I will def be enjoying the awesome Shark you sent on a special occasion this spring or summer. And guys just you make this an awesome place to live as well. You are among the greats and a wonderful brother of the leaf.



Firedawg said:


> This is such a great thread. I tip my hat to all of you guys!
> 
> Starbuck your posting of each bomb shows great character.


Why thank you sir. I wanted to try and make this as much fun as possible for the guys that took the time to bomb me as well as the rest of the members on Puff to see. I tip my hat off to these guys as well as they did an amazing job on this nuke!



FridayGt said:


> +1
> 
> This thread just creates happiness. Involved or not. Simply amazing. Thank you guys for putting this together, bombing the ever loving snot out of David, posting all of the pics and stories and being so deserving of such a hit. Defenitely a feel good thread.


Haha thank you for the kind words. Without the awesome and generous brothers of the leaf here, this thread would not have been possible. Each and everyone of these guys deserve a personal response, so I felt it was my duty to give it to them. Without a doubt this is one of the best threads ever here on Puff.



gibson_es said:


> I have been busy with school stuff for a couple days. And decided I needed to check this thread out..... AMAZING I knew it would be big.... but this is nuts! And to think..... its not over..... :shock:
> 
> Starbuck, glad to see it go to you, we'll deserved my friend. We ( what I really mean is I) wanna see some smoking pics. Lol. And when all the dust, smoke, and depbree has settled. We gotta see it all piled in the cooler. Lol.


LOL. Thank you sir. I will indeed take some pics of smoking these wonderful cigars. How many at one? Will four at one time be ok? LOL. Once all the cigars land and the dust settles, I will put everything into the cooler and will snap a final pic and upload for everyone to see the entire damage these guys inflicted on me!



tobacmon said:


> *A great thing to do to a great and wonderful BOTL*---You carry yourself well and it shows with all the show of force--You just never know when your time is up--*Well Done Gentlemen!*


Why thank you my friend and your kind words are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Termite

Starbuck said:


> You know honestly this bomb is pretty cool because I've read so many good things about the Kristoff cigar and I've been wanting to get my hands on one. It's one of those cigars you want to try, but just never get around to picking up one. So for Mark to send me one in his very generous bomb was a delight to see.


Glad I sent something through you had not tried before! :thumb:


----------



## smelvis

Termite said:


> Glad I sent something through you had not tried before! :thumb:


You know I have also gotten a few in bombs and I am liking them more and more myself. Gonna have to keep my eye's open for box sales.


----------



## kapathy

so hows the wife handling the aftermath?


----------



## EricF

smelvis said:


> You know I have also gotten a few in bombs and I am liking them more and more myself. Gonna have to keep my eye's open for box sales.


Getting those is half the fun Dave!:banana:


----------



## Habano

Well what a surprise to come home to more boxes on the porch tonight...lol. This is the first of three that showed up this afternoon. Chris (ckay) sends me a pretty awesome bomb with a couple on nice little unique gifts as well. As you can see a wonderful selection of smokes and off two the right is a ball marker from a country club. I'm assuming this is a course Chris has played at and was nice enough to send me a ball marker from his home course. The second pin, at the top is actually from the World of Golf which is located in Florida. I've actually had the privilege of stopping there once on my way to the PGA Show in Orlando about five years ago. For many that may not know, I am actually retired, or should I say switched careers from the PGA.

The LFD I have not smoked, but hear wonderful things about this cigar. The CAO Brazilia is just a beautiful smoke as well as the Tat. The other two I've not had, but smelled amazing when I put them into the coolidor! LOL. So five great smokes in this bomb as two very cool pieces of golf history.

Chris thank you so much for the awesome gift and the golf memorabilia you sent along. I thought that was really thoughtful to send along the pin and ball mark. Chris is a really cool guy cause when I first joined, he was nice enough to pass his wish onto me in the MAW thread. As you can see, Chris is a very generous brother of the leaf is without a doubt one of the good guys on this forum. Chris I thank you so much for your wonderful selection of smokes and the very thoughtful gift!!


----------



## Habano

Ok next up we have Mr. Johnny Rock, aka John! Boom! Not one, two, five, but 10 crazy smokes in this bomb! My goodness what an awesome brother of the leaf to send me 10 cigars!! John I tell you I am so excited to smoke one of those 15 minute flavor sensations you sent me!!

When I first opened up the bomb and saw the little Cigarillos, I was like what on earth are these little suckers. I think it's neat John decides to send along a couple of his favorite smokes. These little babies will be nice to enjoy cause it's pretty freaking cold up here in Kentucky right now. It's not like I have an hour or two to sit outside and enjoy a full blown smoke, so these 15 minute little sensations will be so nice when I want a quick smoke!

The other five wonderful cigars I am familiar with, and I've had the Intenso, and heh it was an intense smoke! LOL. The other four I will have the pleasure of smoking as well. I believe someone else also sent me the white label smoke as well, so it will be nice to have two on hand. The cigar label actually reminds me of a Montecristo! LOL. Either way all will be a great smoke and I look forward to smoking each and every one of them.

John like many I do not know you well, but have seen you most many of times here on Puff. It's always a pleasure to read your comments on the forums. I can only hope this very generous bomb and wonderful selection of cigars is a jump start to a very long friendship in the brother of the leaf. I thank you so very much for your kindness and taking the time to bomb a fellow brother of the leaf. You my friend are among the elites on this forum and your generosity sure in this thread. Thank you again John!


----------



## Habano

Last this evening, but not least is Jim, also known as ptpablo! As Jim says "Boom!" indeed my friend. My oh my what a very tasty set of five cigars we have in this very generous bomb as well. I will say the Romeo Y Julieta are without a doubt one of my all time favorites. I know this is a non-cuban stick, but one of my first and cuban cigars was a Romeo Y Julieta and for some reason, ever since, I've always enjoyed smoking a Romeo Y Julieta.

Ahhh ha! I knew there was another white Montecristo looking label...lol. The Alec Bradley and Padilla are both a very enjoyable smoke. The other two I'm aware of, but have not smoked as of yet. So they are surely on my list of smokes and will be ones I can cross off that I've enjoyed. But again, the Romeo Y Julieta will be one of the first to go as I just love smoking these cigars.

Jim it was a delight to see these five cigars land on my porch this afternoon. As you can tell, I'm pretty excited about the Romeo Y Julieta stick. I think I've got one more in the humidor, so the addition of a second is more than welcome. I know I've seen you post all of over this forum, but words between us have been very little, but I'm sure it's a matter of time before all of that changes. Cause when people take the time to send me a bomb like this, I know it's coming from good people. Jim thank you so much for the delight in the mail today and I will enjoy each and every one of the cigars. You my friend are a very generous brother of the leaf and thank you so very much my friend!


----------



## Batista30

Awesome! Now David, the deal is you gotta smoke em all in two weeks with an indepth review of each one! A promise is a promise....


----------



## Habano

kapathy said:


> so hows the wife handling the aftermath?


Haha she is taking it well. She came home the other night and was like "Why in the world is there a big cooler in the living room"? LOL. It was comical and her facial expression was priceless. She's really good about my cigars and doesn't mind my hobby as long as it doesn't get in her way...lol. I'm sure she is just like most wives on here, a very cool wife!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Habano

Batista30 said:


> Awesome! Now David, the deal is you gotta smoke em all in two weeks with an indepth review of each one! A promise is a promise....


Oh my god...my friend, if I did that, I may be in the hospital for a few days. But once I'm out, I promise to get started on the reviews...lol.

eace:


----------



## Habano

smelvis said:


> Thanks for the kind words David now fill er up LOL


Dave with guys like you and the rest, that will indeed not be a problem. Again thank you for the very special bomb!!



Senate1123 said:


> Maybe that cooler will hold you off til you get that Vinotemp, hmm? Haha, props to Smelvis!


With the rate I'm going, I will need all three humidors I have, the coolidor, and the vinotemp without a doubt. The bomb from all you awesome brothers of the leaf is going to fill this coolidor up!!



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> This has been a very fun thread to follow and I dont think its over yet but makes me think I picked one helluva good site to join and to learn about cigars with people like all of you on here.


You picked the BEST site to join my friend. The kindness and generosity on this site is so overwhelming. I don't think I've said it before, but welcome to the site and I think you will just love it here. As you can see already, the members are just awesome and without a doubt the best brothers of the leaf anywhere.



Sarge said:


> :tu :tu
> 
> just way to awesome seeing the effects of this and all your replies David. This has definitely put a smile on my face seeing the destruction :evil:, the gratitude, the thoroughness, & all the support from each member who participated, etc. Very well done. :tu


Thanks to you my friend, you made it all possible. You couldn't have said it better for each of the members. Everyone did just an awesome job and is without a doubt a nuke for the record books!!



Jazzmunkee said:


> Damn guys. I'm sorry I missed this. You are all fine BOTL's and I'm glad you F'd up starbuck. You couldn't find a better target as far as I'm concerned. NICE JOB!!!


My friend you didn't miss anything!! And you are correct, all of these guys are fine brothers of the lead. Thank you for the kind words as well my friend!!


----------



## Habano

CaptainBlenderman said:


> David...are you blowing cigar smoke up my ass? :smoke:
> 
> You honor me with your kind words...I can only hope those smokes live up to your description. I would have loved to send you more and some that are a little more uppity, but this is what I had to send without sending the stuff that other brothers here had been so generous to send me to destroy my wish list. I can safely say that Capoeira is a wonderful smoke. Very complex and, while full-bodied, so smooth. The Nica Libre is just a nice little comfortable smoke...nothing complex, rather like a Hershey bar...not the fanciest chocolate but very familiar. The Sultan is a nice mild Indonesian stick and one you've probably seen featured here if you've paid attention to Shuckins' efforts to distribute them to us. Finally, the Calle Ocho Vintage is a new cheapie from CI. It needs some more rest (it only has about a month on it) but is actually pretty interesting. I smoked one ROTT and it reminded me of a strong bourbon. It tasted of charred wood (in a good way) with a nice mildly sweet finish. Again, not terribly complex but I found it pretty interesting. With some rest, it promises to be better. I few guys on here really like the regular sumatra Calle Ocho (which I haven't tried) and this pick-up was an attempt to try a new line from them and also hopefully obtain a decent bundle cigar. So far, I don't think I'll be disappointed with the choice. I hope you like it and the rest of them.
> 
> You are more than welcome and I only wish I could have done more. Your generosity to the guys on this forum has been most impressive. Good on ye, bro.
> 
> David, I hope this is one of many happy exchanges we will have. I haven't gotten to know you that well yet but I hope this will serve as a good excuse to change that! You are a respectful and well-respected asset to this forum and I look forward to continuing to interact with you here.


My friend no one is blowing smoke up your arse, just speaking the truth my friend and that's what I always do here. Your selection of cigars were more than generous and more than anyone could have ever expect. So don't feel you "needed" to do more because you have already done enough my friend. Also thank you for the thoughtful and kind words in your post my friend, and I am sure this is the first of many many exchanges we have my friend. Thank you again for your generosity you have shown me as well as your fellow brothers of the leaf.


----------



## ckay

David, thank you for the kind words. The Jaime Garcia is a very nice smoke. I hope you enjoy that one because it was my surprise of the year when I put flame to the foot. 

You're as generous as they come David. As you can see, this mass bombing effort is to show you our gratitude for being a great brother. 

It's only January and I'm itching to put myself through the misery we've come accustomed to when we tee it up 

Well deserved brother. I hope you enjoy the sticks in good health.


----------



## Firedawg

....the dust starts settling, David raises his head slowly out of the rubble with that thousand yard stare. BOOM!! BOOM!!! BOOM!!!!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Starbuck said:


> My friend no one is blowing smoke up your arse, just speaking the truth my friend and that's what I always do here. Your selection of cigars were more than generous and more than anyone could have ever expect. So don't feel you "needed" to do more because you have already done enough my friend. Also thank you for the thoughtful and kind words in your post my friend, and I am sure this is the first of many many exchanges we have my friend. Thank you again for your generosity you have shown me as well as your fellow brothers of the leaf.


You are too kind, David. It's hard not to feel a little sheepish when I see the sort of smokes these other generous BOTLs drop on you. I hope to get there as the years go by and the kids grow up to be able to take care of themselves a bit. Right now, however, duty calls and providing for the family has to take precedence over spending the kind of money I would love to spend on cigars! So hopefully you all can come to rely on me to always contribute some good bang-for-the-buck smokes! We do what we can with what we have... :juggle:


----------



## Johnny Rock

David, you do this forum proud with your generosity and thoughtfulness. Posting pictures all of the bombs and including kind words for each of the brothers is just pure class.

I'm sure you will enjoy those little "Nica" cigarillos for the 15 - 20 minutes they burn this winter. I always wish they were just a bit bigger. Save the Monticristo White for when you have a couple hours to spent with it, it really delivers for me and is one of my WOW medium bodied smokes.

You deserve every cigar and more that you get my friend. :ss


----------

